# Newb question - cant login...



## Natecat (May 16, 2010)

I have just installed FreeBSD amd64 version because I was presuming that was the right version for an Athlon II pc. I have done everything correctly as far as I know but:

Once it has booted it asks for login, then password. They both work fine... but then it just sits there and does nothing. It comes up with a load of information about support and there is just a dollar sign at the bottom of the screen. 

Is there something I am supposed to type in? In a desperate attempt I have tried typing "run", "start" (yes I'm a complete newb - but at least I worked out how to create a "slice" and deal with all the other insane gobbldy-goop at installation etc) and I have sworn at it but it does not recognise anything I type in, it just wont login.


Additional: I unplugged every other drive except the drive that I wished to install FreeBSD on. I created a 10Gb "slice" (why the hell cant they just call it a partition?) and put the 165 format on and it all seems to have installed fine. I therefore have no issues with windows xp or ubuntu loading up instead. Also no possibility of wiping any data. Once I know that BSD is functioning fine I can reattach the drives with windows and ubuntu.

I have skipped all the stuff about setting up ftps and networks blah blah blah at the end of the installation. I just want to get onto the operating system... that is all I ask of it. Why cant it just be nice and easy like Ubuntu?

My university internet is down and I only have usb mobile internet modem. But I suppose thats irrellevant anyway because I have the cd I created.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 16, 2010)

*A SHORT answer but a beginning*

You are in the "shell" (typically sh, csh, tcsh).  That
is user-settable. You can grab shell setup files (.zshrc,
.cshrc, etc ) from the web and put them in your user
directory (whether you are logged in as root, some user 
you create...)  and it could save you tons of work
re-investigating command-line syntax if you save the 
history across reboots.
.....
FreeBSD typically has setup-afterwords tasks (see sites
like onlamp.com, similar question in similar first-time 
install threads...
....
You want certain variables in /etc/rc.conf (hostname...
You want network setup (typically an ifconfig (etc) in
  /etc/rc.conf...
AND a firewall in place (setup in rc.conf and another file)
...choice of ipfw or pf
You typically edit with "edit"
Programs you install (skeletons from which to install
are in /usr/ports if you are online already, ) configure
the "desktop" and "programs" and "servers" if any
See online guides for setting up mail. (typically
smart-host parameter.
...
You can change the dollar sign prompt to something more
informative per the shell's conf file (.zshrc or...)
...
There are nice-and-easy variants (pcbsd) (desktopbsd)
(freesbie) etc., but are you in a hurry?
...
usb mobile internet modem, I could but should not
discuss without further details.

...
(no typos hopefully.)


----------



## gilinko (May 16, 2010)

I think you have strayed in to the tall grass if you don't recognize a prompt when you see one. 

I would strongly suggest that you start with something more like PC-BSD et al instead, as freebsd mainly is server operating system that you have to do all the work and not like with most linux distributions they do it for you. Also read the FreeBSD handbook as it contains the most important parts you will need to know.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 16, 2010)

Natecat said:
			
		

> I have just installed FreeBSD amd64 version because I was presuming that was the right version for an Athlon II pc. I have done everything correctly as far as I know but:
> 
> Once it has booted it asks for login, then password. They both work fine... but then it just sits there and does nothing. It comes up with a load of information about support and there is just a dollar sign at the bottom of the screen.



If you don't recognise a successful installation of FreeBSD, you probably shouldn't touch it.


----------



## zeiz (May 16, 2010)

That's all true.
After Handbook reading lots of things become clear.
I remember my own first experience... 



> Why cant it just be nice and easy like Ubuntu?



Because you've installed "vanila" FreeBSD that has no GUI. 
You supposed to install and configure it yourself matching your exact needs.
That's all about reading Handbook.
However *PCBSD* is FreeBSD but with GUI already installed and configured.
Moreover it has intuitive installer and also has a lot of software preinstalled 
so it is as nice and easy as Ubuntu (or Kubuntu 'cause it comes with KDE desktop).
PCBSD is very good point to start with.


----------



## Natecat (May 16, 2010)

I now recognise that I have picked the wrong kind of operating system here. Thank you guys for the advice. It is just that it _seemed_ to be touted as a newbie friendly kind of operating system on one particular website. 

I did actually read through a large amount of the manual - at least as much as what I believed to be enough just to get onto a desktop so to speak. I am obviously wrong. All I am doing is experimenting with a variety of OS's and wanted to try a few non-linux ones as well. Seems like I have gone way over my head on this one . 

Sorry jb_fvwm2 but your explanation is kind of wasted on me. I would be like a stone-age man trying to operate a dialysis machine.

I will check out PCBSD.


----------



## Oxyd (May 16, 2010)

Which site it was that was advertising FreeBSD as a newbie-friendly OS?

If you want to learn to use FreeBSD, I'm sure you can. Next time you're in some kind of Unix-y OS (like Linux or PC-BSD), start the terminal and you'll get a shell -- just like you did with your FreeBSD install. Learn your way around it -- once you get used to the command-line environment, you can give FBSD another go.


----------



## hydra (May 17, 2010)

Natecat said:
			
		

> Why cant it just be nice and easy like Ubuntu?



Why are you looking for something else when you're satisfied with Ubuntu ? If you like it, stick with it, Linux is not that bad after all. If you feel it doesn't satisfy you, give FreeBSD an another try


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 17, 2010)

Maybe buy a secondhand copy of 
"running linux fourth edition" or
a new or used
"Absolute Freebsd" or equivalent, to learn initial
setup and command-lines that can serve in linux,
solaris, or bsd's...


----------

